# Kinu M47 (Simplicity) Grind Settings



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Just bought a Kinu M47 Simplicity and was searching the web for a guide to grind settings, mainly pourover.

Prima Coffee said 4 to 4.5 turns from zero, and this seemed to be the general consensus. Set mine to 4.5 and ground. Seemed way too coarse compared to what I normally use so decided to Kruve a few samples.

Used 10g, 2 minutes sieve time, only 1 sieve used at a time, 400um then 1200um

Setting 2.5. Below 400 16.5% Between 400-1200 76.7% >1200 7.0% Avg size 751um

Setting 3.0. Below 400 12.4% Between 400-1200 69.6% >1200 18.0% Avg size 832um

Setting 4.0 Below 400 7.3%. Between 400-1200 50.6% >1200 42.2% Avg size 1,075um

Visually I'd probably set it at 2.8 to get the grind I normally use. I believe it has the 0.5mm thread, as its new, but these are much lower than I've seen recommended. I haven't seasoned the burrs at all so that will change it a bit but surprised they are so different. I got it to pair with my Robot as espresso range is where it apparently shines but will try a few V60s to see how it translates in the cup. Be interested what fellow Kinu owners use for V60.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sure, looks like 2.8 to 3.0, or even slightly coarser than 3.0 is a workable range (for conical burrs, or 11% to 15% at 400Kuve). 4.0 is too coarse for V60 (1-2mug anyway).

How did you determine the average grind size? Kruve don't do 750, or 830 sieve.


----------



## Timorinolee (Jun 2, 2021)

Interesting results, I just got myself a Simplicity back in May and swapped out the original burrs to the Pour Over burr sets.

My current go-to grind setting varies from 3.7 - 4.2 depending on roast and bean origin. 2.8 seems really fine compared to what I'm getting.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the original burrs. Not sure what difference that makes. For Moccamaster I grind coarser, 3.0 to 3.3


----------



## Enea (Jun 7, 2020)

For espresso, I started at 1.5 but with time and lots of coffee, I'm around 0.8 now.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Espresso, medium roast,I'm at 0.9


----------



## leo123 (Jun 6, 2021)

Also having different setting for pour over from what Prima Coffee is suggesting, and they are close to the ones mentioned in this post.

2.7.0-3.0.0 range looks like appropriate for Kalita Wave 155 . Using a Kinu M47 classic with the additional pour over burrs. 
For espresso with the original burr I am in the 0.9-1.3 range .

Wrote this a I am quite new to coffe brewing , so not quite confident of doing things right , and was happy to find such a coincidence


----------

